# Newest Glock Acquisition: G5 G19M [emoji1786]



## LibsSuckMyGlock19M (Nov 5, 2020)

I had traded my Gen 3 19 for a FN 509M simply to test out the 509 series before I spent the money on one of the 509 tacticals... It was one of the "LE Models" so it had Trijicon night sights out of the box. (First set of Trijicon ive had on anything) I struggled and struggled even hitting a 8x10 paper target. Naturally, I assumed shooter error and had 2 of my buddies shoot it and they had the exact same problems. Didn't bother adjusting the sights and instantly posted it FS/FT... Had a guy w a Gen 4 17 with MCK wanting to trade and had said he had some other stuff... Meet him and he shows me 4-5 different things and lastly he says, "are you ready for this?" While holding a Glock box. So I'm instantly pitching a tent haha. He opens it up and he has a Gen 5 19M... I controlled my excitement and checked it out and had to have it... He offered to swap even and I became the new owner of a like new, Gen 5 Glock 19M. Saying I was (hell still am haha) overly excited is an understatement... For what I have in this gun, I'll either keep it forever or if someone had a 1911 I want or felt groggy and offered a CZ Scorpion or something then I would let it go of course 

Pics also include my EDC Gen 4 Glock 26.










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

